

John Resig on Advanced Javascript to Improve your Web App - bunglebooz
http://thinkvitamin.com/dev/john-resig-on-advanced-javascript-to-improve-your-web-app/

======
NumberFiveAlive
Excellent talk by Resig. Plenty of concrete practices rather than the vague
bullet points you usually get in a talk.

The part about dropping IE6 not impacting jQuery is interesting. I personally
get burned by IE7 when using jQuery much more often than IE6. Which also makes
me sad, because he's right about IE7 shipping bundled with IE8 and also right
about IE8 is going to be around for quite a long while. Sigh.

------
PhrosTT
so now we can dynamically load content chunks to the dom... and the server can
determine if the request was made by jquery.

dude, web development is getting impossible... there's just wayyy to much to
keep in mind. especially while trying to utilize all the css3 and html5
features.

you could just optimize 1 site forever.

~~~
catshirt
lots of websites require continuous optimization.

